# Ice fishing fish finder.



## mfuciu (Sep 22, 2014)

I'm looking at purchasing a unit for the ice fishing season. It seems that vexilar is the most popular out there. It's only my 2nd year trying ice fishing, and i am kinda of in a fog about the units.

I found THIS ONE that seems to be at a reasonable price. 

I am not sure about the different models out there tho.

Any light shined on this matter is greatly appreciated!

Thank you.


----------



## mfuciu (Sep 22, 2014)

Thank you all for the help with PM's. 

This specific unit is Vexilar FL8-SE Genz Pack Fishfinder System with 19 Degree Ice Flasher GP0819, and I plan on using it on West Branch and Erie.


----------



## Scum_Frog (Apr 3, 2009)

I'm a camera guy not a flasher so I wont be any help but push you towards a camera haha.....but on another note I may buy the stacked unit this year and put my camera in that with the flasher and have a combo.....idk though lol


----------



## hardwaterfan (Apr 6, 2004)

I have used the same unit for years and still love it. although mine has the pro pack, which I like better than the genz pack. same unit, just different type of carrying case. 

that seems like a lot of money though. definitely "full price"....


----------



## icebucketjohn (Dec 22, 2005)

The Vex FL8 will do the job in finding fish & filling your bucket. I've had one for a few years now & very happy with it.


----------



## Curtis937 (Sep 17, 2010)

mfuciu said:


> Thank you all for the help with PM's.
> 
> This specific unit is Vexilar FL8-SE Genz Pack Fishfinder System with 19 Degree Ice Flasher GP0819, and I plan on using it on West Branch and Erie.



That's what I use and I love it it'll do the job just fine.....


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## papaperch (Apr 12, 2004)

I have used them all and was a BIG fan of the flasher types. But after using the more modern display types I no longer use the flasher.

GPS is the biggest reason. No flasher can store or direct or read a map for you on the lake. Now that the GPS is internal they are a lot handier to convert to ice fishing purposes.

Lowrance and Humminbird both have unit that are specifically made for ice fishing that will outperform the old technology flashers. At 67 years of age and a lot of time spent on the ice I never thought I would say that. But flashers are too limited as to what they can do.

To sum it all up. What flashers do they do very well. But the more modern fishfinder /gps combo do so much more. My present ice set up is a 859C HD Humminbird with a quadrabeam plus transducer. With the quad beam transducer I can see a fish apprx to 2X the depth. In other words in 16 feet of water it covers 32 feet. A flasher type would cover about a 4 foot circle at that depth.

In ice fishing everything is super critical. But as in real estate location is everything. The flasher type will tell you if fish are present. The more modern type will help you find them and to stay on them.


----------



## hardwaterfan (Apr 6, 2004)

i just clicked on the link in the OPs post and the price jumped up to $350???? went from $280 to $350....Id say $280 is "full" price for that unit already....

browsed around a bit at GM, amazon, and cabelas, all between 300 to 320...


----------



## icebucketjohn (Dec 22, 2005)

Great info & insight Papaperch! Guess I'll have to check into those 'modern' units.


----------



## Gills63 (Mar 29, 2012)

You can also contact vexilar about refurbished models. Mine looked and functions perfectly.


----------



## lovin life (Jan 2, 2010)

Go points on the GPS. BUT we have our GPS 24/7 now. Its our smart phones. I use mine constantly to find old spots during ice season. 

Sent from my SPH-L710 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## Lundy (Apr 5, 2004)

I have both a "new" technology Lowrance Ice Machine with GPS mapping technology and a "old" technology Vexilar. The Lowrance get lonely and dusty sitting at home doing nothing all winter while I am off ice fishing with my Vexilar.

Look at both types and decide which one suits your style of fishing. It very much comes down to personal preference.


----------



## lovin life (Jan 2, 2010)

Lundy check your PM's. Call me. 

Sent from my SPH-L710 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## youngblood (Feb 9, 2012)

Lundy said:


> I have both a "new" technology Lowrance Ice Machine with GPS mapping technology and a "old" technology Vexilar. The Lowrance get lonely and dusty sitting at home doing nothing all winter while I am off ice fishing with my Vexilar.
> 
> Look at both types and decide which one suits your style of fishing. It very much comes down to personal preference.


x2 My Lowrance is pretty dusty also.I like having the gps on it but I would much rather use my Vexilar.


----------



## Lundy (Apr 5, 2004)

lovin life said:


> Lundy check your PM's. Call me.
> 
> Sent from my SPH-L710 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


I have called you twice, answer your phone


----------

